# USC/UCLA accepted without an interview?



## justin (Mar 5, 2020)

i’m a current senior who applied for film production at ucla and usc as an undergraduate. everyone’s getting interviews accept for me. does this mean i got rejected? has anyone been accepted into ucla or usc without an interview? any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 5, 2020)

People get accepted without interview... See this article:














 How to get Into USC Film School: Advice from an Admissions Committee Member


					Considered by many to be the best film school in the world, it’s no wonder why the USC School of Cinematic Arts (SCA) is so sought after by prospective undergraduate and graduate students alike. However, the film school’s prestige can often make the application process particularly stressful and...
				


Svaja Paka
Mar 5, 2020








5.00 star(s)


			6 ratings
		


Comments: 5
Reviews: 4
Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews


----------



## Lucycat151 (Mar 22, 2020)

Seems like this year an interview at UCLA was a requirement.  We shall see about USC next week as decisions come out.


----------



## DaVinciNoir (Mar 22, 2020)

Lucycat151 said:


> Seems like this year an interview at UCLA was a requirement.  We shall see about USC next week as decisions come out.



I’m curious about this one. The language on the UCLA Admissions page says an interview “may be required.” Is that the same as “is required” or not?


----------



## Qinyue Luo (Mar 22, 2020)

DaVinciNoir said:


> I’m curious about this one. The language on the UCLA Admissions page says an interview “may be required.” Is that the same as “is required” or not?


I emailed UCLA admission about this, but their response is "an interview isn't required for a student's admission".... tho I don't really believe that lol


----------

